# GCCF register check



## AstroKitties (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi

Is there a way to check if a kitten has been registered with the GCCF? Googled and searched GCCF site but not easy to navigate on phone.

Was initially to see if a name was available but couldn't see a way. Our new kitten has since been registered on Monday and we are due to collect on 10th May. Hence wanting to know in case certificate doesn't arrive in time and can be forwarded on so can still pay and collect on that day.

Don't have great communication with the breeder, been more me asking for updates and photos despite saying would give regular updates etc. Always shocks me if I see a message from her.

I'm such a pessimistic worrier  Don't want to jeopardise getting our new kitten. Think perhaps we were spoilt with Luna's breeder with very regular updates via WhatsApp, Facebook page and Instagram.

Thanks xx


----------



## Antaire (Feb 17, 2021)

Great question, I’ve been searching the forum for advice too


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

The registration cards should have arrived with the breeder by then; there are currently no delays with the office sending them out.

You could ask the breeder to take a screenshot of the kitten's registration from her GCCF online account. Each breeder has this as a detailed online record of their cats and kittens


----------



## AstroKitties (Jan 4, 2021)

Thanks @gskinner123. I think I may ask for photo of everything before I head off on hour+ journey to collect her for peace of mind.

Had a look back and my first breeder allowed 11days so shouldn't doubt this one won't arrive in time. GCCF site said allow 14days (working?) and set doubts in my mind.

Just need these next few days to whizz by and then welcome our new bundle and all that that is going to bring


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

AstroKitties said:


> Thanks @gskinner123. I think I may ask for photo of everything before I head off on hour+ journey to collect her for peace of mind.
> 
> Had a look back and my first breeder allowed 11days so shouldn't doubt this one won't arrive in time. GCCF site said allow 14days (working?) and set doubts in my mind.
> 
> Just need these next few days to whizz by and then welcome our new bundle and all that that is going to bring


So cute! Another BSH?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The registration card should be back by then. My last ones were back in four days


----------



## AstroKitties (Jan 4, 2021)

pennycat said:


> So cute! Another BSH?


Yes. A colourpoint girl we've named Skylar. Just hoping introductions go well and they get on.



lymorelynn said:


> The registration card should be back by then. My last ones were back in four days


Thanks, that's good to know. Thought they may be busy and take longer with it being kitten season time.

xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

AstroKitties said:


> <snip>
> Thought they may be busy and take longer with it being kitten season time.


Kittens being registered now were born some time ago (February - March), about when free-roaming cats were getting pregnant. I don't register mine until 2-3 weeks before they leave, once they all have homes. However I do forward the confirmation email I get back with details of them all from the GCCF to all the owners-in-waiting.


----------



## AstroKitties (Jan 4, 2021)

OrientalSlave said:


> Kittens being registered now were born some time ago (February - March), about when free-roaming cats were getting pregnant. I don't register mine until 2-3 weeks before they leave, once they all have homes. However I do forward the confirmation email I get back with details of them all from the GCCF to all the owners-in-waiting.


Yes she is a Feb born kitten. Seems timely but got worried with the long lead time I read on the GCCF website.

Would be nice to be able to search the register. At first I just wanted to know if the name we had chosen would be available as is the admin register, no prefix in this case. I gave her a second choice just in case and she had to use that one as Skylar was already taken.

Just need to be more trusting but hard when she hasn't been very proactive in her communition with us. Found someone who is having one of her siblings so have been sharing info and taking in turns to ask for updates and checking if we both got something. Not how I would like things to be but I think it is a hobby of hers and she does have family life and work life to balance too.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

You must read the GCCF website more than I do, I've not seen anything suggesting registrations are currently taking a long time. They were back at the start of lockdown, or rather production of cards was. Nearly everyone now registers online and the process is automatic. 

However printing the cards is, obviously, a physical process that needs a human. With my last litter registered in January this year I found they appeared in my GCCF account with their numbers before the cards arrived.


----------



## AstroKitties (Jan 4, 2021)

I was going through practically every page to see if can search the register 

It wasn't an announcement just on the buying a kitten page https://www.gccfcats.org/Buying-a-kitten that it has "Under normal circumstances, litter registration with GCCF takes about 14 days, after which time the breeder will receive the registration certificates for all the kittens in the litter."

I'll ask for photo or screenshot before my journey xx


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Last time I imported kittens into GCCF using the online registration, their certificates and original paperwork were back the day after they arrived! However this was pre covid. It’s usually really quick as it’s automated if done online and it takes as long as the person arriving to run the batch print and out in envelopes. 
It will take longer if the CoE isn’t on record as that will need adding to the cats record. 

As if they could forward you the email with the registration request in.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

AstroKitties said:


> I was going through practically every page to see if can search the register
> 
> It wasn't an announcement just on the buying a kitten page https://www.gccfcats.org/Buying-a-kitten that it has "Under normal circumstances, litter registration with GCCF takes about 14 days, after which time the breeder will receive the registration certificates for all the kittens in the litter."
> 
> I'll ask for photo or screenshot before my journey xx


Most people cannot search the register, unlike some foreign registries. Office staff and a select few can.

I'd say that page is out of date. It's always been much faster when I've registered a litter.


----------



## AstroKitties (Jan 4, 2021)

I asked to see the pedigree history document as curious about our colourpoint girl but said not been received in post yet with the certificate. So can't have received a digital copy of it on email  She will pass it on once received though.

My curiousity and questioning about colourpoint made her suspicious I may be wanting to breed from our kitten  Am only curious where in parentage it came about as both her parents are blue so must carry the gene. 

Not going to push it anymore. Blame reading too much on this forum from all you fantastic knowledgeable breeders that sparks my curiousity in wanting to understand too


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

AstroKitties said:


> I asked to see the pedigree history document as curious about our colourpoint girl but said not been received in post yet with the certificate. So can't have received a digital copy of it on email  She will pass it on once received though.
> 
> My curiousity and questioning about colourpoint made her suspicious I may be wanting to breed from our kitten  Am only curious where in parentage it came about as both her parents are blue so must carry the gene.
> 
> Not going to push it anymore. Blame reading too much on this forum from all you fantastic knowledgeable breeders that sparks my curiousity in wanting to understand too


They should neuter their kittens before they leave then the issue of people buying to breed from is resolved. It sounds like they get GCCF to print a pedigree for them in which case it will appear along with the registration certificate. There must be a colourpoint cat on both sides of the pedigree at some point, but they could be way back, maybe off the end of the pedigree you will be given (although this is unlikely).


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

If you know the parents of your girl, you may find them on Pawpeds although I don't know how extensive their BSH database is. https://pawpeds.com/

This is the relevant paragraph from the BSH registration policy for selfs to give you some idea of how those carrying colourpoint are registered.

8. Any cat (excluding White or Tipped BSH) with a Colourpointed BSH Parent will be registered on the Supplementary and Non-Active Registers or, if the application is for registration on the Active Register, the cat shall also be placed on the Genetic Register 8.1. Colourpointed offspring of these cats on the Genetic Register may be registered in the normal way. 8.2. Any non-pointed offspring with a Colourpointed BSH parent shall be over-stamped "carries Colourpointed". Future offspring shall be over-stamped "may carry Colourpointed" unless cleared by DNA testing. Until cleared by DNA testing offspring of these cats may be registered as in 8. 8.3. If a DNA certificate indicating freedom from the Colourpointed Gene is provided for the non-pointed offspring, it may be registered on the Supplementary Register without over-stamping. 8.4. Any over-stamping can be removed on production of a DNA certificate indicating freedom from the Colourpointed Gene. 8.5. Tipped Cats with a Pointed parent may be registered on the Supplementary Register, active or non-active, but registration papers will continue to carry the "carries Colourpointed" over-stamping for all subsequent generations until cleared by DNA testing. 8.6. The GCCF require that such DNA tests are taken and verified against the cat's micro-chip number by a Veterinary Surgeon)


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

You should have a pedigree with your colourpoint girl, and there are a number of online pedigree databases which might help you trace back, for example: https://pawpeds.com/db/?p=bri


----------



## AstroKitties (Jan 4, 2021)

Thanks all. I emailed GCCF in the end like our colourpoint sibling parents-to-be had and got a very quick reply that Skylar is registered and the breeder has no current suspensions or fines.

So relieved and can now relax a little.

Should have thought to do this on the first place :Banghead

Now hopefully the origin of the colourpoint gene is in the last 5 generations  In my search I found out it has to be from both parents but she has twice said it is from the dad


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

@AstroKitties You are right. The colourpoint gene must be inherited from each parent. You will have the registration numbers of the cats on the first three generations of the pedigree. You have to bear in mind they may all be carriers so you may not have a colourpoint on the pedigree you receive.


----------



## AstroKitties (Jan 4, 2021)

QOTN said:


> @AstroKitties You are right. The colourpoint gene must be inherited from each parent. You will have the registration numbers of the cats on the first three generations of the pedigree. You have to bear in mind they may all be carriers so you may not have a colourpoint on the pedigree you receive.


Yes understood. Recessive gene so not guaranteed unless both parents are colourpoint. In the litters she has had so far from this mum, this is her first colourpoint :Shamefullyembarrased

Discovered that the GCCF contact the breeder if someone has enquired about them. All good thankfully. 10 days to go.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

AstroKitties said:


> Not going to push it anymore


Asking a simple question isn't pushing it, breeders should be more than happy to explain pedigrees, inherited colours etc.

If not I wouldn't bother dealing with that breeder, as it doesn't sound like it'll be a comfortable friendship for the cats life should any further queries come up or even for sharing updates as the kitten grows.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

I think I bore my kitten owners with their kittens pedigrees, links sent on Pawpeds. Copies of parents gene test results and explanation of what the gene testing is for.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

spotty cats said:


> Asking a simple question isn't pushing it, breeders should be more than happy to explain pedigrees, inherited colours etc.


To be fair, the vast majority of pet owners have little interest in colour other than the one their kitten is; they certainly aren't interested in how it was inherited etc. With the way things are in the UK presently I don't actually blame a breeder for being suspicious of an owner suddenly asking about such things. While I am happy to talk to people about inheritance etc. the way the question is worded can ring alarm bells. Personally I wouldn't send copies of pedigrees or certificates without covering certain details until pick up either.


----------

